# Diaporama musical



## Schneider (10 Février 2014)

Bonjour,

Je transfère de mon Imac OSX vers Ipad Air des mails comprenant un diaporama musical que je reçois sous pps. Ipad Air restitue le diaporama mais pas la musique.  J'ai consulté la boutique Apple Store qui n'a pas pu résoudre ce problème . Y a -t-il une application pour régler cette question ? Si oui laquelle ? Keynote ne donne pas de résultat. Merci


----------



## Loscyde (11 Février 2014)

Je suis pas sûr d'avoir compris, c'est un fichier powerpoint que tu ouvres dans keynote sur l'iPad ? Auquel cas c'est peut-être dû à un problème de compatibilité entre les logiciels, ça m'arrivait fréquemment quand je passais de l'un à l'autre sur mac.

Sinon, juste un truc tout bête comme ça : tu as bien retiré le mode silencieux de l'iPad ?


----------

